# *URGENT* Newbury show tickets?



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Have just received Warners list of those camping with us and it doesn't quite agree with our list  :roll: 

They have 25 vans we have 28 :roll: I have tied up all the surnames with Warners list the ones that are missing from Warners list are:=

BJNorris
Solentviews
JBS 
Please check your tickets and make sure you have Motorhomefacts on them 


Also Warners have 2 Williams on there list one of which is Teamsaga who is the other one please :?: 


Jacquie


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Hi LadyJ, My ticket is marked "M'FACTS.COM". Look forward to seeing you there.
Ian


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ian,

Sally has now tracked you down and yes you are on our list :roll: :lol: 

BJ Norris Brian Sally says you have booked to camp in the general area and NOT with MHF please ring Sally to get your tickets changed.

JBS I beleive is booked in the name of Williams is this correct?


Jacquie


----------



## teamsaga (Feb 26, 2006)

*newbury show*

hi jacquie
sorry just read your post re newbury, my fault , i booked and paid for two vans. team saga and jbs. should have told you earlier.
regards phil


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Its ok Phil Clianthus said you booked like this for Peterborough so I had realised the other Williams was jbs. If you do it again please let us know as the old brain cells are getting a bit muddled nowadays :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

That just leaves BJNorris Brian check your tickets Sally says you have booked to camp in the General Area :?: 


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

John and I will be at Newbury Show ground as from Wednesday afternoon my mobile number is 0786 767 8605 if for any reason you are not going to attend the rally could you please ring me and let me know. Thanks. See you all there.


Jacquie


----------

